

Python at ITA - NathanCollins
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Application-Development/Python-Slithers-into-Systems/

======
NathanCollins
From the article:

"We have a wonderful ability here to choose the right tool for the job. We
have components that are written in Java, in C++, in Python, and Ruby and
Perl. [Python is] definitely viewed internally here by some of the best
computer scientists in the world, people from MITs AI [artificial
intelligence] and CS [computer science] labs, as enterprise worthy," he said.

No indication that they're replacing any of the hard core algorithmic stuff
that's discussed here:

<http://www.paulgraham.com/carl.html>

